

I've made an open source flappy bird clone - ellisonleao
https://github.com/ellisonleao/clumsy-bird
Hi guys! Getting a ride on all the hypeness involved on Flappy Bird game, i&#x27;ve created a clone of the game, with almost all the elements involved in the game, using MelonJS , a fantastic javascript game framework. Hopy you guys enjoy!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ellisonleao&#x2F;clumsy-bird
======
muyuu
Text-only version [http://www.philome.la/VideoJames_/the-pipes-are-my-
solitude/...](http://www.philome.la/VideoJames_/the-pipes-are-my-
solitude/play)

~~~
arsey
And a text-only version with a bit more player agency
[http://jsfiddle.net/dariusk/3Evm4/10/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/dariusk/3Evm4/10/embedded/result/)

------
apunic
This is now the second Flappy Bird clone within 24 hours and sometimes I
wonder what's going on in such people. Talented coders who can program like
hell but are not able to find an own idea or at least to steal some neat idea
and make it better.

Do they really think because it's open source or HTML5 makes it better?

~~~
ricardobeat
This is not the second one, nor will it be the last. Kongregate alone has
dozens:
[http://www.kongregate.com/search?q=flappy](http://www.kongregate.com/search?q=flappy)

It's just hype. If people are motivated to learn new skills because of it,
then that's a good thing.

~~~
ganeumann
I showed my son how to open the debugger and change the opening width in the
pipes to make it easier. After he took a picture of a score >1000 to show his
friends, he started to mess with all the other variables.

The he asked me to teach him how to make his own game.

Win.

~~~
sebastianavina
now teach him wireshark and let him hack/stalck some of his friends.

------
dmbass
Why is this important? What makes this different from any other open source
game clone?

~~~
cdcarter
Somebody made a project they were proud of. Some other people liked it and
upvoted it.

Your attitude is why the creator of Flappy Bird took the game down in the
first place.

If you don't like a submission, flag and move on.

~~~
code_duck
I don't think you're supposed to flag submissions you merely don't like.

------
aluhut
I don't get it. This is a clone of that very old Helicopter Game. Which I
played for some hours then never touch it again. What is it that people are so
addicted to?

I am really looking for some clever games I could play on my phone (WITHOUT
being online all the time) but everything I find and people seem to like a
popping bubbles and this. This can't be it...please...

~~~
gamegoblin
The difference is that with the helicopter game, you have control over the
vertical acceleration. With this game, the control directly applies a vertical
impulse. Slight difference.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
This game is also _much_ harder than the helicopter game

~~~
babuskov
I still find Badland much more enjoyable and interesting.

I would really like to see the user engagement metrics for Flappy Bird and
Badland, compared to install base.

------
h1fra
What developpers don't understand is that people don't actually like/want that
game.

It's an inexplicable trends, even if your clone is super awesome no one will
want to play it (it apply for every clone it's not an personnal attack).

~~~
ssully
I am 100% positive this was just an exercise for the developer, not an attempt
at getting people to actually play his clone. It also gives code for people
who wonder what goes into making a game like Flappy Bird, which I have been
asked twice in the last week by people who don't code for some reason.

------
unterstrom
Is Flappy Bird the new "Hello World!" for game engines?

------
herokusaki
A word of warning: looks like you're using the original ("'original'"?)
copyrighted assets from Flappy Bird. Legally speaking, you can't distribute
those and your Github repo could be served a DMCA takedown at any time.
Consider finding CC replacements.

------
granttimmerman
I'm currently making a clone as well. Expect it to be out in a week:
[https://github.com/grant/flappy-frog](https://github.com/grant/flappy-frog)

~~~
Eatos
Seems the most identical so far. The speed is perfect! I'm waiting for this...
Good job!

------
arfliw
Wow this game is really hard. 20 minutes in and my best score is 3.

~~~
wavesounds
Seriously I'd rather walk on coals! People who enjoy this game must be serious
masochists!

------
aabalkan
There's already
[https://github.com/C0deH4cker/FlappingBird](https://github.com/C0deH4cker/FlappingBird)

~~~
ellisonleao
Nice one! But this is a javascript, i guess is more easily to
play/install/etc..

------
KNoureen
Am I the only one who reacts on the graphics rip-off?

Sure, clones are okay in my POV but when it goes to a level where even the
graphics are identical to the original...

------
jaredsohn
I think what makes flappy bird hard for beginners is that there isn't a
practice mode which would let you play in invincible mode.

Dying at the first (or maybe second, third, or fourth) pipe makes it hard to
get into a rhythm.

I considered making a Flappy Bird Practice iOS game, but am concerned about
getting the physics right for the work you do with it to be meaningful.

------
dapak
There appears to be a bug where you can get caught in a "death loop" on game
start. Click to start the game, but let the bird fall and immediately die.
Every subsequent restart of the game will lead to an immediate restart loop
when you try to start clicking to play as the intro rises.

I'm using Chrome version 32.0.1700.107.

~~~
ellisonleao
Hello dapak! Will check this out!

------
Aardwolf
When you die you have to use the mouse to restart. That is super annoying, I
want to keep my hands on space.

~~~
ellisonleao
Hello aardwolf, you can press the enter button to go back!

------
DanielBMarkham
Somebody should do a graph of all the clones that will flood the market.

I've got twenty bucks that says there will be 50 clones across all platforms
within the next 30 days.

Having said that, hell, I'll give you an upvote. Best of luck to all takers.

------
y0ghur7_xxx
I hate it when people mix tabs and spaces

[https://github.com/ellisonleao/clumsy-
bird/blob/master/js/ga...](https://github.com/ellisonleao/clumsy-
bird/blob/master/js/game.js)

~~~
ellisonleao
wow, that's a strange stuff, i use VIM with 2 spaces for indentation for js
code. Will try to fix that. Thanks man!

------
joeblau
Me too, but mine is for iOS7:
[https://github.com/joeblau/FlappyBlock](https://github.com/joeblau/FlappyBlock).

Mine was more of a learning exercise in playing with the iOS7 physics engine.

------
lisper
I took this clone and tweaked it so that pipe gap starts out big and gets
narrower as time goes by. Makes a good little coding exercise, and I find it a
lot less frustrating to play that way.

~~~
bdcravens
Are you going to put that up on Github?

~~~
lisper
Probably not. It's only two lines of code.

------
JungleGymSam
I must not be cool because I find this Flappy Bird issue to be utter nonsense.
This whole thing (everything relating to Flappy Bird) is asinine and unworthy
of anyone's attention.

------
jaredsohn
Desired features:

* track high score

* Use full screen on mobile (or lock the rotation)

* friendly mobile URL

Edit: Also, not sure what score is compared to 'steps' or how to increase it.

~~~
ellisonleao
Nice! I am putting some sound as well. Thanks for the feedback!

------
DanBC
Are you tempted to add a lot of source code comments, because this is an
educational project?

~~~
ellisonleao
That's an excellent question! I am thinking on a blog post explaining all the
development process alongside with the commented code

------
wanboouit
Anyone can share me the physic in Flappy Bird :( I'm cloning in J2ME

~~~
ellisonleao
you can check this piece of code: [https://github.com/ellisonleao/clumsy-
bird/blob/gh-pages/js/...](https://github.com/ellisonleao/clumsy-bird/blob/gh-
pages/js/entities/entities.js#L36-L46)

------
banachtarski
How did this get so many points?

------
stefan_kendall
Hitbox detection is off, and the physics don't feel nearly as good. There's
more to flappy bird than a bird moving through pipes.

~~~
maxmcd
Here's a better alternative with almost identical physics to the original
game: [http://maxmcd.com/fb](http://maxmcd.com/fb)

~~~
muglug
Can confirm, is thoroughly addictive. Well done.

------
Fasebook
Is this a joke or did I completely miss the point?

